# New Time Caterer



## micqaqas (Mar 6, 2017)

I am supposed to cater 40 ppl meal is spaghetti and meatballs, homemade buns and garlic butter.  my grocery bill is $91.62.  The person who is hiring me for this occasion would like to know how much it should cost per plate.  I will be doing it alone, no dishes needed, no beverages, just the food. What should i charge????


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Where are you cooking the food?
Are you transporting it to the party?
Are you a licensed caterer?


----------



## micqaqas (Mar 6, 2017)

No i am not licensed, it is for a function that is partaking on my bands reserve i was asked to cater.  Their is a kitchen where the function is being held so i will not be transporting anything or will not need anything as well.  I am just required to figure out how much i should charge per plate.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

micqaqas said:


> I am supposed to cater 40 ppl meal is spaghetti and meatballs, homemade buns and garlic butter. my grocery bill is $91.62. The person who is hiring me for this occasion would like to know how much it should cost per plate. I will be doing it alone, no dishes needed, no beverages, just the food. What should i charge????


Welcome to Cheftalk....

Please be aware that you're in a professional forum, and that questions like this one should be relegated to a forum that is not.

Also, there is a huge archive about this very subject that you can access at any time.

Now, as to your question....

If you took the $91.62 and divided it by 40 you'd get 2.2905 ($2.30 rounded off) person, just for the food.

Your question is still vague as you don't mention other variables like:

.

Are you cooking this food at your house and transporting it? ....

Are you hauling the ingredients to a different place and cooking it all there?

Who's going to clean up?

See where I'm going with this?

Many people don't think about the variables.

These items cost you, either in time or money.

You have to charge for these and don't for one minute allow the host to believe these items to be "included in the price."


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Catered $8.95 pp or $358.00 This is an easy low cost meal. You can make the meatballs ahead of time and just heat in sauce when your on site. You can also make the spaghetti ahead cooked al dente. I would go with Garlic bread using Italian bread sliced in half with garlic butter then broiled and sliced. Don't forget the Parmesan cheese........Good luck....


----------

